# Independent World MMA Rankings: March, 2010



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I haven't been posting these the last few months, but figured I'd throw this one up. Enjoy



> March 12, 2010: The March 2010 Independent World MMA Rankings have been released. These rankings are independent of any single MMA media outlet or sanctioning body, and are published on multiple web sites.
> 
> In addition to the numerous MMA web sites that publish the Independent World MMA Rankings, you can also access the rankings at any time by going to www.IndependentWorldMMARankings.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Great rankings! Glad to see Gegard move to #5. 


There's two #3s at 135, where Torres should be #4. :thumbsup:


Crazy to see Miguel dropping down the rankings like that.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Cain > Blackhouse?? looks about right to me.

like me they still have Nog real high aswell. He isnt done.

i wouldnt put Vitor top 10 at LHW.

Melendez gonna SHOOT up those LW rankings soon, book that.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

No Carwin!? C'Mon he at least deserves a spot over Arlovski -.-


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> No Carwin!? C'Mon he at least deserves a spot over Arlovski -.-


 read the article, jesus.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Edit Sorry re read the thread about fighting in Last 12 months.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

surprised to not see Randy in the LHW.... I don't really know that he should be in the top 10 right now until he has a win over a top guy. The Vera win does not count in my book... not because Vera isn't a top guy.... but it was just a shit win.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> No Carwin!? C'Mon he at least deserves a spot over Arlovski -.-


C'mon Tra, you know to read the article.



IWMMAR said:


> Note: Shane Carwin and Quinton Jackson are temporarily ineligible to be ranked, due to the fact that they have been inactive for over 12 full months, and will regain their eligibility the next time they fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I totally forgot Carwin has been out for that long


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

enceledus said:


> surprised to not see Randy in the LHW.... I don't really know that he should be in the top 10 right now until he has a win over a top guy. The Vera win does not count in my book... not because Vera isn't a top guy.... but it was just a shit win.


Ryan Bader and Jon Jones will both make the top ten before Randy.

If Randy has a spectacular win over Rich Franklin (who some people consider a top ten heavyweight) then he might crack the top ten, but I think that chances are good Jones will post a big win over Vera, which will put him on the edge of the top ten, and Bader will end up headlining a UFN or on the main card of a pay-per-view card, against someone who's already in the top ten (how about Thiago Silva).

Anyway, Randy can make the top ten, but it's a tough division right now.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

yea, its been awhile for Carwin. 12 months is along time.

but at least he trains MMA full time and wont be rusty. Its not like he has a real full time job and doesnt concentrate on MMA exclusively like all the guys he will be fighting do...... 

oh, nvm.


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

So guys that have not fought for a over a year are ineligible, but guys who have not fought at that weight class for well over a year are?

Henderson has not fought at LHW since Jan/09 and wont be until at least august, if they wanna put him in there against Mousasi.

Vitor has not fought at LHW since Sept/07!!!!! His last relevant fight at that weight class was against Hendo in 06, which he lost. Makes absolutely no sense to have him there. He is also a little high in the MW rankings, but within an acceptable range (4-6).

LW is a little fucked too, but other than that it is decent.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

rdrush said:


> So guys that have not fought for a over a year are ineligible, but guys who have not fought at that weight class for well over a year are?
> 
> Henderson has not fought at LHW since Jan/09 and wont be until at least august, if they wanna put him in there against Mousasi.


That's actually a fair point. He should've become ineligible in January.




> Vitor has not fought at LHW since Sept/07!!!!! His last relevant fight at that weight class was against Hendo in 06, which he lost. Makes absolutely no sense to have him there. He is also a little high in the MW rankings, but within an acceptable range (4-6).


Actually, this is wrong.

Vitor's fight with Rich was at a catchweight of 195, which the panel is asked to view as a bout in the lightheavyweight division.

Though, again, we did make a mistake, as Belfort hasn't fought at middleweight since last January and should be ineligible in that division.



> LW is a little fucked too, but other than that it is decent.


That division is pretty much impossible to rank without coming out weird. Either it's going to come out too heavy with the UFC guys, or too heavy weigh the non-UFC guys. We get a lot of UFC heavy ballots and a lot of Japanese heavy ballots, which is why that division ends up weird.

EDIT: I just talked to Ivan, who runs the rankings with me, and it turns out that the two of us actually did discuss this (and I just forgot).

We're not handling eligibility on a weightclass-by-weightclass basis, for a number of reasons (particularly pertaining to women's MMA and even male fighters who switch classes periodically). So the eligibility, at least at the moment, is being treated as a binary issue. Either the fighter has fought in the last 12 and is eligible, or he hasn't fought in the last 12 and isn't.


----------



## Zono (Apr 14, 2010)

good.. but it needs to be updated



Heavyweight Rankings (206 to 265 lbs.)
1. Fedor Emelianenko (32-1, 1 No Contest)
2. Brock Lesnar (5-1)
3. Frank Mir (13-5)
4. Cain Velasquez (8-0) - up to date
5. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (32-6-1, 1 No Contest) - up to date
6. Junior dos Santos (11-1)
7. Brett Rogers (10-1) - up to date
8. Alistair Overeem (32-11, 1 No Contest) - up to date
9. Fabricio Werdum (13-4-1) - up to date
10. Andrei Arlovski (15-7) - up to date

Light Heavyweight Rankings (186 to 205 lbs.) 
1. Lyoto Machida (16-0) - up to date
2. Mauricio “Shogun” Rua (18-4) - up to date
3. Rashad Evans (14-1-1) - up to date
4. Anderson Silva (26-4)
5. Gegard Mousasi (28-3-1)
6. Forrest Griffin (17-6) - up to date
7. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira (18-3) - up to date
8. Dan Henderson (25-8)
9. Thiago Silva (14-2) - up to date
10. Vitor Belfort (19-8) - up to date

Middleweight Rankings (171 to 185 lbs.) 
1. Anderson Silva (26-4)
2. Dan Henderson (25-8)
3. Chael Sonnen (24-10-1) - up to date
4. Vitor Belfort (19-8) - up to date
5. Nathan Marquardt (29-9-2) - up to date
6. Demian Maia (12-2)
7. Jake Shields (25-4-1)
8. Robbie Lawler (19-5, 1 No Contest)
9. Yushin Okami (24-5)
10. Ronaldo “Jacare” Souza (11-2, 1 No Contest)

Welterweight Rankings (156 to 170 lbs.) 
1. Georges St. Pierre (20-2)
2. Jon Fitch (22-3, 1 No Contest)
3. Thiago Alves (16-6) - up to date
4. Josh Koscheck (16-4)
5. Paulo Thiago (13-1) - up to date
6. Dan Hardy (23-7, 1 No Contest)
7. Nick Diaz (21-7, 1 No Contest) - up to date
8. Matt Hughes (44-7)
9. Paul Daley (23-8-2)
10. Matt Serra (10-6) - up to date

Lightweight Rankings (146 to 155 lbs.) 
1. B.J. Penn (15-6-1)
2. Shinya Aoki (23-5, 1 No Contest)
3. Eddie Alvarez (19-2) - up to date
4. Kenny Florian (14-4)
5. Tatsuya Kawajiri (26-5-2) - up to date
6. Gray Maynard (9-0, 1 No Contest) - up to date
7. Frankie Edgar (12-1)
8. Diego Sanchez (21-3) - up to date
9. Gilbert Melendez (18-2)
10. Joachim Hansen (19-9-1)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They cam out in mid march before UFC 111, 112, two fight nights and Strikeforce on CBS. Relax they will get some new ones out.


----------

